# Byl z dětí trochu nervózní.



## stelingo

How would you translate nervózní in this sentence? Byl z dětí trochu nervózní. Does it actually mean nervous or something more like tense, edgy?

Thanks


----------



## Enquiring Mind

I think we need more context to be sure of the meaning here, stelingo.

It seems to me that your phrase, out of context, could be used in two senses: 
(a) he was apprehensive or a little frightened of the children (he saw them as a threat, they might harm him in some way), or
 (b) they were getting on his nerves  (making lots of noise, misbehaving).

Which meaning do you intend?


----------



## kacerka

I think it means that the person doesn't feel good around children and doesn't know how to behave. Probably, he isn't used to them or doesn't like them and he doesn't know what to expect from them so their presence made him nervous. Your suggestion tense is quiet good too - even if I cannot see really the difference between nervous and tense - when you're nervous you're tense, aren't you?
Enquiring ming is right, more context would be useful.


----------



## stelingo

There is no context, it was taken from a grammar exercise on the use of the genetive case. Thanks for the help.


----------

